# February 2021 POTM Voting



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 1, 2021)

Well folks, here we are again with a delightful dilemma : choosing our favorite from among these great photos nominated by the membership. What a wonderful batch we have too! 
 Thanks to everyone that nominated and especially to every one of you that cast your vote(s).
 Good luck to all!
 As always, the contest will end in 7 days.

1. "the dying light" by @nokk






 2. "A foggy night" by @pez





 3. "Snowy with Snowy in the Snow" by @MSnowy





 4. "Beauty in the marshes of Louisiana" by @LightSpeed666





 5. "The last Boxcar" by @LightSpeed666





 6. "He landed on my lens" by @LightSpeed666





 7. "Beautiful Girl, Beautiful Landscape" by @Destin





 8. "A decade in the making" by @MSnowy





 9. "Not something you see everyday" by @lostprophet





10. "Early morning fog & fall colors" by @TATTRAT





11. "Down at the Beach" by @thereyougo!





12. "View from Hang Mua-Ninh Binh" by @Philmar





13. "skógafoss" by @nokk





14. "Sopwith Pup Sunrise" by @lostprophet





15. "unexpected encounter" by @nokk


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 1, 2021)

Difficult choice.....


----------



## Space Face (Mar 2, 2021)

As usual a hard  choice.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 2, 2021)

I'd like to request expanding the number we can vote for....15 would be a good number.


----------



## PJM (Mar 2, 2021)

Congratulations to all!  It's a touch choice.  Fortunately Smoke reminded me I can vote for more than one.


----------



## terri (Mar 2, 2021)

Great work, everyone!


----------



## Space Face (Mar 2, 2021)

Voted.


----------



## Photo Lady (Mar 2, 2021)

sooooooooo good..


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 3, 2021)

2-day bump


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 4, 2021)

Happy to have been nominated among such a great group of shots.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 6, 2021)

Only a couple more days left! Please vote if you haven't already.


----------

